# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  عرووووض على الكريتين

## اماسي الشرق

*الان ولفترة محدودة يبدء الكريتين من 400 ريال
وهناك عروض كثيرة مغريا
8527333-8547333*

----------

